# Good Boy Noah :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Noah loves to cackle away to himself and sometimes says 'Hello'. Well yesterday he expanded his vocabulary and was chatting away making sounds that we haven't heard before when as clear as day out comes 'Good Boy' in a high pitched tone  I'm soooo proud of him - I always tell him he's a good boy using a high pitched voice so he must have copied the pitch too


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, that's so sweet! It's a great feeling when we hear them saying some new words for the first time and expanding their "human" vocabulary.
Feel free to share a video of Noah talking if you ever manage to get it on camera, we'd love to hear his cute voice!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

How cool is that....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Noah is a very smart and talented little fellow!
He is definitely a "Good Boy" and deserves a raspberry for his
excellent presentation of his new skill. *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Clever boy Noah, you have lots more words waiting to come out I am sure :budgie:


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Clever Noah. I just love the funny noises birds make when they are learning to talk. Sort of half bird and half human, then all of a sudden a human word comes out.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, I'd love to hear how it sounds. I love his chirp in one of videos that sounded like a bicycle horn and it made me giggle so hard.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I would love to hear him say "good boy"!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah is such a clever little boy!! I bet that was just the cutest thing ever


----------

